# Modern Blues - your pick of faves and up and coming greats



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I grew up listening to hard rock, southern rock and early metal followed by hard rocking blues with and during the debut of SRV followed by other then modern blues players such as Gary Moore, Jeff Healey, Colin James, Thorogood, David Gogo among others 80's artists. After being away from playing and following music for a while, I returned to new greats such as Kenny Wayne Shepherd and Joe Bonanassa only to want more. Digging deeper into the influences of our fave artists such as Albert King, Buddy Guy, Howlin Wolf etc has been rewarding but going further to the origins like Son House and Robert Johnson just doesn't do it for me with its raw, primitive sounds. (don't flame me) 

So I'm back on the search forblues or blues based rock. I googled greatest modern blues artists and found a surprising cache I've never heard of, but am please to have found. All of a sudden, my "Beat goes on" wish list is full...

A few I've found that sound great, to name just a few are;
Gary Clark Jr
Davy Knowles
Jonny Lang
Eric Gales
Riverbend 

I've only just tapped the surface and cant wait to dig into a pile of new CD's.

So, soundboard ON...list your fave modern blues players and lets share the pool


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Local TO guy - Steve Strongman

Tommy Castro
Coco Montoya 
Joe Louis Walker
Dave Hole - great slide from Australia
Keb Mo - a little tamer,good Sunday morning tunes


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Tim Williams, who won the Memphis Blues Challenge this year. He's a singing and playing encyclopedia of blues and other genres and a fabulous entertainer though far from "modern".

http://www.cayusemusic.com/

[video=youtube;Tr6GIU2Prmc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tr6GIU2Prmc[/video]


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Johnny Lang, haven't thought of him in a while. He had a multi-platinum album out, that I remember well, in 1997 when he was 15-16. 

Eric Gales, again someone who was relatively famous in the very early '90's, again haven't thought of that name since last time I flipped through my old Guitar Worlds 

Like what I've seen & heard of Gary Clark Jr for sure.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Another vote for Gary Clark Jr. - gets down, gets dirty. Great stuff!

[video=youtube_share;NNH6PX-2euM]http://youtu.be/NNH6PX-2euM[/video]

Oh screw it, let's throw this one in as well:

[video=youtube_share;x_ZeDn-hHGE]http://youtu.be/x_ZeDn-hHGE[/video]

Neil


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

tony "wild t" springer. i saw him play a long time ago, and i was pretty impressed. if i ever get the chance again, i'm soooo there. also there is another guy you should check out 
bernard allison. now that johnny winter is gone, he's about the fastest slide player out there.
[video=youtube_share;gtK1nLBsJmw]http://youtu.be/gtK1nLBsJmw[/video]

he's pedigreed and authentic. his daddy was luther allison.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Saw this guy on one of the Clapton Crossroads DVD's. I dig it...

[video=youtube;8F8PLsV2dVk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F8PLsV2dVk[/video]

Saw these guys at the Kitchener Blues Fest a few years back. Not as well known but kick ass!

[video=youtube;IyTrbH16LZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyTrbH16LZg[/video]


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Gary Clark Jr. 
Doyle Bramhall II (although he spends more time producing and playing for Clapton). 
Joe Bonamassa (when he's not trying so hard)
there's more but I'm at a loss right now...


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

This is right up my alley - there are alot of lesser known guys that you would like such as lance lopez, brett ellis, craig erickson, blindstone, david shelley band etc. Check out grooveyard records or better yet grooveyard radio (internet radio station) to listen to songs of these guys. I throw on the radio station alot when browsing the net!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Nimmo Brothers are my latest discovery. They just blow me away at the moment.

[video=youtube;VpIULCZEQH0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpIULCZEQH0[/video]

[video=youtube;MCjNjdRIQn4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCjNjdRIQn4[/video]

[video=youtube;fX3wFISOovA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX3wFISOovA[/video]


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow - these guys are great, thanks for the links!




davetcan said:


> Nimmo Brothers are my latest discovery. They just blow me away at the moment.
> 
> [video=youtube;VpIULCZEQH0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpIULCZEQH0[/video]
> 
> ...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

No problem. We're covering "Heart Without a Soul" and "Waiting for my Heart to Fall", and might add a couple more.



rockinbluesfan said:


> Wow - these guys are great, thanks for the links!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Hamstrung said:


> S
> Saw these guys at the Kitchener Blues Fest a few years back. Not as well known but kick ass!
> 
> [video=youtube;IyTrbH16LZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyTrbH16LZg[/video]


Holy crap, these guys rock! That cigar box is wild!! I gotta have one, what a blast that would be to play


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

I think there are a few concerts of Los Lonely Boys on youtube - check em out - they put on an awesome show!


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

(semi-) local guy: Pat The White

[video=youtube;YZ_NUYrCiuk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ_NUYrCiuk[/video]

I saw him live a few years ago. He brought three electrics to the gig. Had to take a break after about four songs as he had broken strings on all of them :applouse:


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svkQ-QkK6Bc
I just like her style.


----------



## Bluesburglar (Jan 22, 2014)

I recently rediscovered Snowy White, his tone and touch are very reminiscent of early Peter Green

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLWgLHJX6g4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlrtrP72Gdk


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Some great ladies out there. One of my favourites whom I saw live a few years ago. Smokin'!

[video=youtube;7b4fJRPnZT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7b4fJRPnZT0[/video]


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

When I saw this lady she came out on stage in stilettos with a Strat around her neck and was about 6 feet tall-yeah baby!!

[video=youtube;soqkCXb3fSM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soqkCXb3fSM&amp;list=PL9D10B5A0D5529E71[/video]


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Just saw these guys last night. Great Canadian content...

[video=youtube;oXWroctkAS0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXWroctkAS0[/video]


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Been enjoying these guys for a few years now. A bit more on the rock side, big Crowes influence - which I take as a good thing.

[video=youtube;PcVY41cXNPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcVY41cXNPQ[/video]

[video=youtube;GebS3jeBRew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GebS3jeBRew[/video]


----------

